# Figured its about time again



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Just a few of the losers. :biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Great pics! Such happy happy snow dogs!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHA omg dude.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought it was too cute not too. Great pics of your sweet dogs!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! They both look so happy and healthy. And the one with the bike....LMAO. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

What happy dogs!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Good pics!!! That last one cracks me up!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Boone is such a sweetie, I just feel like hugging him to death. Probably lucky I don't live near you! And Woof, he always seems to be in the air, he must be a right character! Thanks for posting them.....


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My friend has a dog that looks identical to Woof.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures, very happy dogs indeed!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Gotta love that last one jumping up


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Aww thanks  I love them, Boone especially but shh I'm not supposed to have favorites. When Boone went missing for 5 days back in March (5 days of severe cold and snow storms way to go Boo Bear) I thought my world was ending. So glad to have him home and back up to par again. Woof is always good for a laugh, he's just stupidly happy and bouncy all the time he's my little french kangaroo.

That bike picture is great! Haha!


----------

